# Algiz Trilogy, Three Little Shooters



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Few weeks ago Porcelanowy kindly sent me a dogwood raw fork, it was the first time I had the chance to work it. It's very strong and if well dried not too difficult to carve. It came out a little and powerful shooter.
After a week or so ago I decided to work two other little antlers I had already dried to go, it was a chestnut and an hornbeam. So that I wanted to make a trilogy that I called "Algiz", the name of a rune that remind an Y.
New pics are coming. Thanks. Bob


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Here is the chestnut, small but strong as well.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

...and the last one is this little hornbeam, very pocketable and easy to hidden.
All them three are handmade and finished with sandpaper up to 2500 grip and some hands of camellia oil.
Thanks for watching and thanks to Porcelanowy.
All the best,
Bob


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

3 stunning forks, but that chestnut is gorgeous!!

Todd


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

WOW, Bob! I love just sitting and looking at your work. Beautiful!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

All are quite nice but it is hard to not be taken by a natural with fantastic grain contrast and pattern in the chestnut.

Well done Bob!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well... what can I say? They look like real good solid shooters. Aside from the fact that they are museum quality pieces of art.


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

Very nice! The Chestnut slingshot is incredible.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Bob...as always, the work that you do is very well done and as DH stated...museum quality pieces....the Uffizi.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah Bob


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Chestnut!!!!! Holy crap that is COOL looking wood.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Just so artistic!!!! You lift slingshot making to art levels. What can I say more...Amazing!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you all mates!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

They all look like great shooters!


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
I am very happy for how it turned out cause I felt I had better on our small swap








Beauties. They make me forget about anything else than naturals








That chestnut is just gorgeous. Awesome work&#8230; as always








Cheers
Rafal


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

I like them all!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

mrpaint said:


> I like them all!


Me too!
















Muy chulas Bob, las tres bambinas


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks again!








Rafal you gave me a good chance with that dogwood, thanks again mate.
Bob


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello brother

















http://slingshotforu...ons-of-a-beech/


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Shazam said:


> Hello brother
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost twins I guess! This is really nice. Hello brother


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Hummina hummina! Masterpiece that chestnut! All are lovely, Bob, but she takes the whole bakery.


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

Ahhhh Chestnut. Another wood to add to the list.
Very very nice Bob. I love the edges you put in.
* Diamantaire*


----------



## reiko1078 (Sep 11, 2012)

Da-dang!! I need to make a few naturals


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

bombastic, all three slingshots


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks again for your kind words. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks like you are starting to get good at making shooters Bob... LOL!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> Looks like you are starting to get good at making shooters Bob... LOL!


After several attempts I had a stroke of luck with them.







lol


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

The Chestnut grain pattern reminds me of a 3D topo map


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Devoman said:


> The Chestnut grain pattern reminds me of a 3D topo map


Yes, chestnut wood has a grain that gives room for imagination.


----------

